# Advise from experienced smokers



## SmokeyDanny (Jul 29, 2020)

I am a Dutch native living in the Philippines, I love smoked meats, fish ect. The smoked flavor really makes a huge difference. Since good quality smoked products are very hard to find, and if available very expensive.. I am looking into smoking my own meats, sausages, fish ect. 

Any advise from more experienced smokers is very much welcomed. My setup is small and simple, but who knows this could eventually turn out to be a lot bigger. Sourcing wood chips is also very challenging, all advise shared will be very much appreciated.

Looking forward to all your feedback, information and I will be happy to share my two cents along the way :-).


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome! What type of setup do you have right now? Any types of grills or smokers in the arsenal?


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

I am not sure what kinds of woods are available in  Philippines  but generally fruit wood or nut wood is used.  I am sure if you asked around, you could find native wood to use for smoke flavor.

What kind of set up do you have?

There are many great pit masters here that are more than willing to help you up your game.

JC


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 29, 2020)

welcome from pa, first you don't need a expensive smoker to make great food sometimes simpler is better, any local orchards around your area that might be a good place to look for wood. then there is amazon for chips.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 29, 2020)

That would be tough with the wood.  I have not tried this myself but I have heard that coconut shells make good smoking material.  I have seen this on a few TV shows.  I would think you could find that there.


----------



## kruizer (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota, USA. Coconut husks make great smoking material.


----------



## Gecko10 (Jul 29, 2020)

Whatever they use to cook their lechon, might be a good place to start.


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 29, 2020)

Mango tree wood?


----------



## SmokeyDanny (Jul 30, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Welcome! What type of setup do you have right now? Any types of grills or smokers in the arsenal?


Thanks for the warm welcome.

I bought a small Maze smoker, see image below. Will be using this on a weber BBQ, starting of with this simple setup.







Cheers


----------



## SmokeyDanny (Jul 30, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Welcome from Wisconsin.
> 
> I am not sure what kinds of woods are available in  Philippines  but generally fruit wood or nut wood is used.  I am sure if you asked around, you could find native wood to use for smoke flavor.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome!

Just bought a small Maze pellet smoker for my kettle Weber BBQ, see image below. Very simplistic but hopefully good enough for starters.






Looking forward to learn more for you more experienced pit masters. 

Thanks


----------



## SmokeyDanny (Jul 30, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> Mango tree wood?


Lots of Mango's here so that would probably be a good option!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## SmokeyDanny (Jul 30, 2020)

Gecko10 said:


> Whatever they use to cook their lechon, might be a good place to start.


Thanks for your input. Lechons are usually cooked on charcoal, someone else recommended Mango wood which probably is a good option.

Cheers


----------



## SmokeyDanny (Jul 30, 2020)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota, USA. Coconut husks make great smoking material.


Hello, thanks for the warm welcome.

Plenty of Coconut husks in the Philippines, so that is awesome news. Happen to own some land in the province were we harvest Copra's from coconuts, so this is very accessible for us.

Thanks


----------



## SmokeyDanny (Jul 30, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> That would be tough with the wood.  I have not tried this myself but I have heard that coconut shells make good smoking material.  I have seen this on a few TV shows.  I would think you could find that there.


Thanks for the tip :-). Coconuts are easy to find indeed.


----------



## SmokeyDanny (Jul 30, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> welcome from pa, first you don't need a expensive smoker to make great food sometimes simpler is better, any local orchards around your area that might be a good place to look for wood. then there is amazon for chips.


Thanks for the warm welcome.

My setup is very simple indeed at this stage. Bought a Maze smoker to use on a Kettle Weber BBQ. 

I've been getting some recommendation for Mango wood and Coconut husks. These are widely available here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 30, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------

